# My name is tracy castle and i am new and also have a new pet aswell



## Tracy Castle (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi there my name is tracy and I have Syrian hamster and his name is patchy and his only 3 months old and it is all new to me i have got him now the food he is on is Harry hammer tasty mix and i am not sure if I am over feeding him or not how much should i be giving him a day and how often i will put at picture up of him and can you please tell me if he is over weight or not as i don't know and i am feeding about half a bowl of the food ever night before bed and by the time I get up it has all gone or most of it and how would i know if he does not like that food as he leave certain food in his bowl and it will not move at all it is always the little seeds in the bowl left and when i clean patchy out i find all the other types of his food in his house and he is eating the other food that is in his house during the day aswell there is a picture of the food he has aswell it would be great if i could have some advice on this please


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

Aw patchy is lovely! 
I have dwarf hamsters so a smaller breed than the Syrians but I feed mine a dessert spoon of food between 3 of them at night, they're most active in the evenings (being nocturnal) so I feed them around 7 o clock at night 

If he didn't like the food he wouldn't eat it so don't worry about that, just make sure he has plenty of water and some nice chew toys, some places to hide out and an excerise wheel - we have a frisbee style one which they prefer to the standard wheel and he should stay healthy with around a teaspoon of food a day. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tracy Castle (Oct 7, 2017)

petventure said:


> Aw patchy is lovely!
> I have dwarf hamsters so a smaller breed than the Syrians but I feed mine a dessert spoon of food between 3 of them at night, they're most active in the evenings (being nocturnal) so I feed them around 7 o clock at night
> 
> If he didn't like the food he wouldn't eat it so don't worry about that, just make sure he has plenty of water and some nice chew toys, some places to hide out and an excerise wheel - we have a frisbee style one which they prefer to the standard wheel and he should stay healthy with around a teaspoon of food a day. Hope this helps!


Thanks for the information so only one tea at night and looking at the pictures does he look over weight or under weight to you many thanks for you help


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm no vet but he looks okay to me  you can feed whenever time you like but evening just works best for us 

Have you got a hamster ball for him to explore the floor? Mine love a 10 minute run around the living room


----------



## Tracy Castle (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok thanks and yes i do have hamper ball he loves it but i am not sure how long he should be in it for and when the best time to put him in it


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

We don't do more than 10-15 minutes a day in the evening


----------



## Tracy Castle (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok thanks that's what i will do then what sort of time in the evening


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

I'd choose a time when you're easiest able to supervise, for us it's around 8pm


----------



## Tracy Castle (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh ok that's fine thanks


----------

